

Real-time Keyboard Heatmap visualizing character distribution of texts - trevar
http://www.patrick-wied.at/projects/heatmap-keyboard/

======
ryanclemson
Is it just me or does it seem like a good 65% of all keystrokes are performed
with one's left hand?

